# Gary O's front gate sign.



## IKE (Feb 16, 2019)

When a sign that says "Private Property Keep Out" just ain't enough......


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2019)

I'll jus' wipe up this lap of coffee now


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2019)

IKE said:


> When a sign that says "Private Property Keep Out" just ain't enough......




hahaha...Fabulous!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 16, 2019)

Just  tellin'  it  like  it is !    Ha  Ha


----------



## Ronni (Feb 16, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I'll jus' wipe up this lap of coffee now


After you’re done with yours, come deal with mine will you?  I’m still trying to get my nose right after snorting a mouthful of coffee out of it.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2019)

It do germinate my imagination 

But I've found, the least words the better


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 62306




And I'm the dawg...EffingWOOF!







...I mean BANG BANG!


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 8, 2019)

I need one of those signs. A couple summers ago 3 teens climbed over the 'no climb' with bar wire on top fence. Came all the way up into the yard. Said they thought it was their grandmas place.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2019)

I used to have a sign on my property that read:

Never mind the dog 
Beware of home owner!! 

That would be ME!!!!:yes:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2019)

My dad had this on his garage door....


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2019)

Pappy said:


> My dad had this on his garage door....
> 
> View attachment 63183


That’ll work too:yes:


----------

